

Broadsheet: Create Stylish Immersive Pages - pauliesbell
http://broadsheet.io/

======
zokier
Is the app completely broken on Firefox? I choose "Blank page" template and I
just get gray area which I cant interact with.

~~~
tech-no-logical
same here (latest ff beta). all the 'try before you buy' templates result in a
non-interactive grey surface. no errors on the console.

------
johncoogan
Good work on this! Cool app and very easy to use, can definitely see it
spreading. I think it would be awesome if you added video support since your
landing page has a video and it's very popular to use background video these
days. Also, dog-fooding and making building your own landing page in
broadsheet seems doable and cool.

~~~
xoxco
Thanks! We actually did build the current landing page _in_ Broadsheet. The
background video is just an animated GIF!

Addding background video support for other formats is on the road map!

------
ohfunkyeah
Played around with this a bit and think there are some really cool bits and
generally a cool idea. Out of curiosity who is this specifically targeted to /
who do you think this product will greatly improve the lives of?

~~~
soelz
Thanks! We made it for people who want to make pages that aren't easily made
in common CMS tools and page builders. It's for posting quick, focused content
experiences that can be easily consumed without distraction.

For a more technical read about how it works, check this out:
[http://xoxco.broadsheet.io/how_broadsheet_Works](http://xoxco.broadsheet.io/how_broadsheet_Works)

~~~
ohfunkyeah
It seems like you are a short jump away from making it a WYSIWYG editing
experience. Any reason you went the sort of hybrid markdown approach instead
and/or any plans in the future to have direct WYSIWYG editing?

~~~
xoxco
WYSIWYG editors hide too much of the important information from the user. We
want designers and developers to be able to see the real code and content so
they aren't dealing with mysterious hidden complexity.

------
widgetic
Hi. We're trying to test a widget embed in your site, but it seems the iframe
is possibly being embedded in another iframe, when in the site editor mode.
Which is strange, because when the page is published, it actually displays the
widget:
[http://testandu.broadsheet.io/544a10fa5065790200338377](http://testandu.broadsheet.io/544a10fa5065790200338377)

On our platform we're testing the referrer to make sure there's no
unauthorised embeds, we cannot access it hence we cannot preview widget in the
site editor mode.

~~~
widgetic
Is there a way you can send the referrer to the iframe in edit mode?

~~~
xoxco
We'd love to help figure this out. Can you email info@xoxco.com?

~~~
widgetic
It's fine, we've done a change so that it works. ;)

------
xi_an
Giant video headers are a terrible trend, its akin to flash intros but at
least then it wouldn't cause your eye to constantly drift to the background
making it hard to navigate and use the page.

------
fuzzythinker
"Launch Beta" is taking very long, HN effect?

Still, don't hide the CTA in a small button at top. It needs to be at least
visible at the bottom.

------
jletts
Great product idea! Is the aim to focus on individual pages, or will there be
a seamless way to integrate your Broadsheets?

------
holychiz
hard to tell what Broadsheet is and why anybody should sign up . Perhaps, a
couple sentence summary might help?

------
feider
Cool, but: I dont want to be the product. Give me a price or FOSS it -
otherwise GTFO.

~~~
xoxco
Everything you create in Broadsheet is yours! There's an export option that
will create a .ZIP file containing the raw HTML, CSS and images without any
link back to Broadsheet itself.

~~~
feider
thanks for the tip!

------
skalaka
Yeah, it's not exactly clear what it does.

------
Karunamon
The main page has a lot more information than the link (just do
[http://broadsheet.io](http://broadsheet.io)) - it appears to be a DTP-type
service for authoring web pages.

~~~
gibybo
This really should have been the submitted link. The submitted link is almost
completely useless for anyone who doesn't already know what Broadsheet is. The
real homepage is beautiful and does a pretty good job explaining what it is.

~~~
dang
Ok, we changed the url to that from
[http://app.broadsheet.io/#/home](http://app.broadsheet.io/#/home).

